# Anyone have this DC, or know what size impeller it has?



## Maxmil982 (6 mo ago)




----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

It's hard to find that dimension on the web, but I found a thread that says it's got an 11" impeller:
Delta 50-850 or HF 2HP Dust Collector? . It would be easy enough to remove the front plate and measure it, if you own one.
If you are considering buying one, the thread above will help. A popular modification to the popular 2 HP Harbor Freight DC is to replace the 10" impeller with a larger 12" Rikon for better air flow: Harbor Freight Rikon Impeller Upgrade – Is It Worth It? #5: De-Constructing the HFDC


----------



## Maxmil982 (6 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> It's hard to find that dimension on the web, but I found a thread that says it's got an 11" impeller:
> Delta 50-850 or HF 2HP Dust Collector? . It would be easy enough to remove the front plate and measure it, if you own one.
> If you are considering buying one, the thread above will help. A popular modification to the popular 2 HP Harbor Freight DC is to replace the 10" impeller with a larger 12" Rikon for better air flow: Harbor Freight Rikon Impeller Upgrade – Is It Worth It? #5: De-Constructing the HFDC


Many thanks man! I'm actually debating between 2 DCs offered on FB. 

Grizzly G1029, 2HP, 12" steel impeller, 1100CFM

Delta 50-850, 1.5HP, I've heard the impeller could be 11, 12, or 13" as they made 3 different versions, and 1200 CFM

I know manufacturers have different ways of determining and inflating CFM, but considering those are 2 decent companies (both DCs are the older models from the 90s) I find it odd that the Grizzly has more HP and 12" impeller, but less CFM.

Any thoughts, and which one would you consider buying?


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Maxmil982 said:


> I find it odd that the Grizzly has more HP and 12" impeller, but less CFM.


Hp ratings can be messed with. I bet there is more to the impeller, and the cfm created by it, than just the diameter (number of vanes, pitch, etc). CFM ratings can probably be messed with too.


----------



## Maxmil982 (6 mo ago)

Woodworking Wolf said:


> Hp ratings can be messed with. I bet there is more to the impeller, and the cfm created by it, than just the diameter (number of vanes, pitch, etc). CFM ratings can probably be messed with too.


I agree. I think that is probably the crux of it. Maybe Delta spent a good bit more on R&D on that impeller design. I found some old articles and forums really praising the Delta, and how it's outperformed pretty much every other DC in its class (even the 2HP ones). With that being said which would you take?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

MFGs flat out lie about CFM ratings. HP ratings too. 

I've got the HF 2HP DC, with the Wen Impeller mod, literally the same exact impeller as the Rikon for a LOT less money but I digress, the increase in CFM was massive, but it is still no 5HP cyclone, nor will it ever be...

Obviously Delta has a good reputation in the woodworking tools space, but I wouldn't knock the Grizzly either. The main issue you would have with either / both of them are the cloth filter bags, you really need a pleated filter to let those things breathe AND filter...


----------

